# UK Nationals 2010



## CharlieCooper (Mar 31, 2010)

Another competition. This is in addition to UK Masters, not instead of. Will be announced with further details shortly. It will be in the south of England.

One day competition, Saturday 29th May. (In May half term so hopefully you can come). Competitors from outside the UK are welcomed (as usual) but the podium will be for UK competitors only.

Not all events will be covered due to time restrictions but we will have a longer day from say 9-6 to fit in as many as possible.

Discuss.


----------



## andyt1992 (Mar 31, 2010)

Where's "the south?"


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 31, 2010)

andyt1992 said:


> Where's "the south?"



Canada.


----------



## kinch2002 (Mar 31, 2010)

This will be a few days before my exams, so I'm afraid I won't be able to make it


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 31, 2010)

andyt1992 said:


> Where's "the south?"



My neck of the woods basically


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 31, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> This will be a few days before my exams, so I'm afraid I won't be able to make it



When do you finish, out of interest? I'm open to another day.


----------



## Escher (Mar 31, 2010)

I can't help thinking that this has something to do with the fact that approximately 2 people from the UK were in any podium for Bristol Open II...

Awesome idea, I'll see you there


----------



## Robert-Y (Mar 31, 2010)

Could you, by any chance, change the day to a Sunday please?


----------



## kinch2002 (Mar 31, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> kinch2002 said:
> 
> 
> > This will be a few days before my exams, so I'm afraid I won't be able to make it
> ...



2 weeks after that. So 12th/13th June weekend is good for me, but other people may be having school exams around then...


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 31, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> Could you, by any chance, change the day to a Sunday please?



I'm afraid that's somewhat unlikely but if it's a suggestion others make then maybe. Transport on Sunday is harder, people can't get home as easily, things aren't open as late (including venues...) etc etc.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 31, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > kinch2002 said:
> ...



Yes true. That's kinda late though... It's a bit too close to UK Masters and I am an exam invigilator so I won't be able to to that  Just for one day though, you could come in the morning and leave in the afternoon? Nice revision break!


----------



## Escher (Mar 31, 2010)

Robert-Y said:


> Could you, by any chance, change the day to a Sunday please?



Damn you, pretend to be ill


----------



## Robert-Y (Mar 31, 2010)

Ah doesn't matter anyway, I should be worrying about my exams. They start on 7th June. It wouldn't really be a good idea to go to a competition a week or so before they start.


----------



## kinch2002 (Mar 31, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> kinch2002 said:
> 
> 
> > CharlieCooper said:
> ...



Ok, well don't worry about me - if I can come then I'll be there but if not then no worries because I've got the Belgian Open, UK Masters and possibly Finnish Open around then to keep me occupied!


----------



## joey (Mar 31, 2010)

I'll be there, obviously.

Kinch: I'll be at finnish.


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 31, 2010)

Hmm, I'd love to go but I, too will be having ACCA exams from 1st June for 2 weeks or so. I can make it if I try hard enough and actually study earlier, so it's still possible. But if there'll be a vote to push it earlier/later, count me in


----------



## andyt1992 (Mar 31, 2010)

sunday is a bad idea, i should be there, and competing this time hopefully. depends on whats goin down transport and accomodation wise, hopefully i'll be driving by then.


----------



## Edam (Mar 31, 2010)

i should be able to make this one as well. hopefully money wont be as much of a problem by then.


----------



## scotzbhoy (Mar 31, 2010)

I might be able to make it. On the one hand, I do still have exams after that date. On the other, one day off won't hurt?


----------



## Toad (Mar 31, 2010)

Another competition you tease me with.

Middle of exams, won't be able to make it


----------



## Muesli (Mar 31, 2010)

Graahh I can't make this one. Damn exams! Damn them to hell!


----------



## Jason (Mar 31, 2010)

I take it that the 29th May is a finalised date?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 31, 2010)

Jason said:


> I take it that the 29th May is a finalised date?



In my mind it is finalised, yes. Need to confirm the venue though. It will be considered finalised when it is announced on WCA and registration opens


----------



## 04mucklowd (Mar 31, 2010)

Work on Saturdays
Very hard for me to make it

Edit
I could get someone to cover my shift
That moves it from about a 5% chance of making it to about 50%


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 31, 2010)

I doubt I'll be able to make this. Exams + I'm on holiday


----------



## Robert-Y (Mar 31, 2010)

Sorry off topic: Simon, did you get my PM?


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 31, 2010)

I should be able to make this as long as I have money.

All else fails I can try and low budget it 

Might be able to drive by then, so...


----------



## chrisness (Mar 31, 2010)

Project Deadline is the following week, but provided I work hard until then, I should be able to make it


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 31, 2010)

What events are you planning on having?

Just the same ones as UK open?


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 31, 2010)

Anyway, if I can't go you owe me at least 3 rounds of sq1 at UK Masters 2010 

Also, Rob, yes I did get your PM, I just haven't had time to respond


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 31, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> I should be able to make this as long as I have money.
> 
> All else fails I can try and low budget it
> 
> Might be able to drive by then, so...



Stay at mine, book ahead etc. Easy.



chrisness said:


> Project Deadline is the following week, but provided I work hard until then, I should be able to make it



Please come!  You can stay at mine before/after.



ben1996123 said:


> What events are you planning on having?
> 
> Just the same ones as UK open?



Um no, it will be a fuller day from earlier until later. I would want to start even at 8:30 if possible to make it worthwhile. The events would be 2-5, BLD, OH and some side events. Not quite sure yet, but there will at least be square-1! Can't deny a world record holder can I? I'll just see which side events are the most popular (usually pyraminx). I expect it will be everything except for 6/7 and big cube bld/multi. 



MTGjumper said:


> Anyway, if I can't go you owe me at least 3 rounds of sq1 at UK Masters 2010


I would want that as much as you. We'll see how many people register for it  

Also welcome to stay again, provided your mother gives me that other half of cake she quite clearly owes me.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 31, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> Work on Saturdays
> Very hard for me to make it
> 
> Edit
> ...



Yeah get it off now so you don't have a last minute issue  We can have megaminx if you come.


----------



## andyt1992 (Mar 31, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> I should be able to make this as long as I have money.
> 
> All else fails I can try and low budget it
> 
> Might be able to drive by then, so...



You can get a lift with me if i'm driving by then, and sleep in the car to keep the budget down if you like, this is what i'll be doing if there isnt better ideas. Or alternatively you could drive and let me come with you  Either way i'll need to stay in the car unless charlies flat has space and she loves me enough. How much will registration be??? and also is the website the same? first ever competing competition me thinks *reaches for cube to get practicing years (exagguration) in advance*

suggestions re: time
Maybe some longer events should be dropped such as blind / big cubes. or many short events like 2x2 or magic etc.
Alternatively you could make it a "specialised event" such as cube shaped puzzles only or big cubes only etc. 
You could also do the same as spring 2010, where bld happens at dinner, but many pizza's vanished when people were blindfolded so might not be a good idea. 
Suppose i better learn some new puzzles and methodsas the list is ever growing of what i need to learn properly:
CLL on 2x2
Proper pyraminx method not intuitive
SQ-1
Clock 
Magic
Megaminx
BLD
parity on 4x4
full oll and pll
+ much more

PS can you tell i'm bored as hell at home writing this!


----------



## James Ludlow (Mar 31, 2010)

I'll definately be there. Gonna nail as many comps as possible before September. 
Also, we are on holiday in the south-west mon-fri that week, so I will be in and around the area then. 

Charlie, I'm trying to teach Frank Magic, so please make sure you include this lol.


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 31, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> Magic, please include this.



This 

I may go, not sure yet though.


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 31, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> Kirjava said:
> 
> 
> > I should be able to make this as long as I have money.
> ...




<3



jamesdeanludlow said:


> Charlie, I'm trying to teach Frank Magic, so please make sure you include this lol.




And Master, so you can finally beat me


----------



## James Ludlow (Mar 31, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> And Master, so you can finally beat me



One day in the distant future.......


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 31, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > Kirjava said:
> ...



<3

@James
Yeah magic will be included because it only takes half an hour and that's two events nailed, easy peasy. I reckon it'll be an 8:30-6:30 affair. Amazingly long day but will want to get as much in as possible. 2-5 for sure plus BLD and OH. The side events will be decided later but will certainly include magic and square-1.

Let me know if you are in Bristol a bit, we can hang out at some point if Helen can stand the cubing


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 31, 2010)

andyt1992 said:


> Kirjava said:
> 
> 
> > I should be able to make this as long as I have money.
> ...



Unlikely that I will have space...
Everyone that stayed last time is welcome to come again, plus Joey and Thom will be there, not with Joey's bro. We'll see. Perhaps if somebody hasn't got the "sleep in the car" option I can offer them a space  Also keen to avoid many under 18s at mine because it conflicts with stuff.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Mar 31, 2010)

Whoa now! Another comp -- I'm still recovering! I need to get the missus on board with this date. Excited! <3


----------



## andyt1992 (Apr 1, 2010)

MichaelErskine said:


> Excited! <3



Wow, very excited lol
and @charlie
staying in the car shouldnt be a problem if i pass my test end of this month *crosses fingers* and i have a car or my mum or dad doesnt need their for a couple days *crosses fingers again*

ist ahrd to tpye wiht yoru fingres crossde - lol

am booking my test tomorrow, just hope theirs a slot soon enough. If i dont manage to pass, i might give this comp a miss and wait til the masters as this will mean having to sort a bed, transport and most of all spending a lot of ££££££


----------



## sutty17 (Apr 7, 2010)

so, is *this* venue the same as Bristol Spring?


----------



## scotzbhoy (Apr 8, 2010)

Dedided I'll definitely be there. I can miss a day of revision in order to attempt to push myself a bit further up the rankings 
Just hope my magic doesn't die on me again.


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 8, 2010)

Goals (If I can actually go ):

2x2 - sub 4 average, sub 2 single
3x3 - sub 17 average, sub 13 single (probably not gonna get the single)
4x4 - dont care, sub 1:35 single, even though I got a 1:21 at UK open
5x5 - sub 2:20 single
magic - sub 1 average, sub 0.90 single (probably wont happen)


----------



## CharlieCooper (Apr 21, 2010)

So, the venue is not something I want to tell you all about until it's confirmed... and hopefully, thanks to a lovely Bristol cuber (Thom S ) it could well happen in the next few days.

Just to keep you posted this is a provisional time schedule that will almost certainly change, particularly the choice of side events. I've just gone with what is most popular and has been at previous comps I've done. I haven't put clock on there, so let me know if that's a biggy and I'll try to worm it in. Also, only one round of 2x2, I know I know...

So if you want to feedback on things you would like in schedule that aren't there, please also tell me what you don't mind being removed from the schedule.

8:45-9:30 - Registration
9:00-9:30 - Magic & Master Magic (everyone gets an average)
9:30-10:15 - 2x2 (everyone gets an average)
10:15-11:15 - 3x3 First Round (everyone gets an average)
11:15-11:45 - Pyraminx (Best of 2/Average of 5 sub 20s)
11:45-12:15 - Megaminx (Best of 2/Average of 5 sub 2:15)
12:15-13:00 - 3x3 BLD (Best of 2)
13:00-14:00 - FMC/Lunch
14:00-14:45 - 4x4 (Best of 2/Average of 5 sub 1:30)
14:45-15:15 - Square-1 (Best of 2/Average of 5 sub 1:00)
15:15-16:00 - 3x3 Semi Final
16:00-16:45 - 5x5 (Best of 2/Average of 5 sub 2:30)
16:45-17:30 - OH (Best of 2/Average of 5 sub 45s)
17:30-17:45 - 3x3 Final 
17:45-18:00 - Winning Ceremony

Also, because we will probably need to leave promptly (unless the venue are more flexible than I anticipate they will be) we will aim to clear the room almost entirely before the 3x3 final, which will take place in the "one at a time" format and we can then leave soon after.


----------



## sutty17 (Apr 21, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> So if you want to feedback on things you would like in schedule that aren't there, please also tell me what you don't mind being removed from the schedule.
> 
> 13:00-14:00 - FMC/Lunch


Gigaminx at the same time as FMC...please?


----------



## kinch2002 (Apr 21, 2010)

Depending on how Belgium goes, (and whether or not I decide to come to this comp in place of revising for a day) I might be looking for big cube bld opportunities...would there be any possibility of a big cube bld attempt? I'm pretty much willing to sacrifice my participation in any event (including 3bld)...and I don't take 40 mins to do a 5bld any more(!).

Clock would definitely be popular amongst people called Daniel Sheppard


----------



## Toad (Apr 21, 2010)

Clock definitely shouldn't be at this competition, there's no point... Other events I don't mind about because I won't be doing big BLD yet...


----------



## kinch2002 (Apr 21, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> Clock definitely shouldn't be at this competition, there's no point... Other events I don't mind about because I won't be doing big BLD yet...



I thought you weren't coming to this comp? I'm confused


----------



## MTGjumper (Apr 21, 2010)

I really would like to go  Outside chance that I can.


----------



## Toad (Apr 21, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > Clock definitely shouldn't be at this competition, there's no point... Other events I don't mind about because I won't be doing big BLD yet...
> ...



Shush


----------



## Edam (Apr 21, 2010)

I should be there, going to try and convince grace to come as well. 
the timetable looks good to me.


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 21, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> the 3x3 final, which will take place in the "one at a time"




olawd. Know how many people will be going through to said final?

Anyhoo, events list looks awesome, really looking forward to it. Although I can't help but think we'd get more 2x2x2 time if we fobbed off FMC. But I don't really care as long as people are there ^_^


----------



## amostay2004 (Apr 21, 2010)

Schedule looks awesome..but can I propose best of 3 format for BLD? Maybe a best of 2 and have a time limit to do the 3rd? I think most would prefer that format


----------



## Escher (Apr 22, 2010)

Only 1 round of 2x2 is good. It means that anybody who has a decent chance of getting my NR only gets one  (JUDE)

Finals should be exciting, I love the one after another format xD

(Yeah, there's a good chance I'm coming )


----------



## CharlieCooper (Apr 22, 2010)

In response to your comments:

Clock - Maybe, I want to see what interest there is, but really nobody cares as much about clock as they do OH. That's not my personal preference either, so we can be bitter together 

2x2 - One round because otherwise we need to cut out another side event, when I'm trying to cover as much ground as possible in one day! If the venue is more flexible, either this or a round of clock is what I'll add first. A 2x2x2 final does only take 10 minutes after all 

FMC - This is only happening because it's running at lunchtime. A "why not?" attitude.

Big BLD - I might have it so that anybody who wishes to do an attempt (ONE that is) at 4 or 5, may do so over lunchtime, therefore sacrificing FMC. I'll look more into this.

3x3 BLD - In my experience a 45 minute slot isn't going to be enough to have a best of 2/3 for everybody. Since BLD isn't all that popular with UK competitors, I am keeping it at best of 2. Sorry!

3x3 rounds - Semi will be 75% of the original competitors and the final will include probably 6 people or something tiny. (Don't ask me to do n-1 any more... the regulations have been changed).


----------



## sutty17 (Apr 25, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> (Don't ask me to do n-1 any more... the regulations have been changed).


n - n/4 isn't nearly as good


----------



## MTGjumper (Apr 25, 2010)

n^(5/7) would be better.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Apr 25, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> 11:45-12:15 - Megaminx (Best of 2/Average of 5 sub 2:15)



That is quite harsh for megaminx, only 4 people in the UK have managed to get a sub-2:15 single and 2 of those people wont be there (me and Dan Harris)

From what I gather not that many people are bothered aboout megaminx
Correct me if im wrong on that statement

And I wont be there so do you really think it is worth having it?
To make time for other events


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 25, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > 11:45-12:15 - Megaminx (Best of 2/Average of 5 sub 2:15)
> ...



I may be able to get an average of 5, I average about 2:20 (PB single is 1:52.33), but I've never done megaminx in competition...


----------



## kinch2002 (Apr 25, 2010)

I agree with Dan M. I can't think of many people who really want a mega round. How about clock during that time instead?

Also, bigcubebld attempt during FMC sounds good to me


----------



## CharlieCooper (Apr 25, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> I agree with Dan M. I can't think of many people who really want a mega round. How about clock during that time instead?
> 
> Also, bigcubebld attempt during FMC sounds good to me



With megaminx I'm just going on what I've had at previous competitions. At German Open we had a time limit of 2:00 for an average which is why I did that plus a bit extra. Megaminx isn't very competitive in the UK BUT a lot of people participate so I'm not sure what to do. Perhaps I'll add clock and an additional round of 2x2 instead.

Apologies for the delay in getting everything up and running for this comp, i.e. registration, we are having venue issues (yawn).


----------



## Pembo (Apr 25, 2010)

Exams on the 27/28/31/1st...great! another UK comp I can't make...

also, Eurovision is the same day!


----------



## chrisness (Apr 25, 2010)

I would vote to keep megaminx in if possible, but I'm not hugely fussed


----------



## CharlieCooper (Apr 25, 2010)

Pembo said:


> Exams on the 27/28/31/1st...great! another UK comp I can't make...
> 
> also, Eurovision is the same day!



Who is to say that isn't the reason for this date... perhaps I want a Eurovision party in my house afterwards


----------



## James Ludlow (Apr 25, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> Pembo said:
> 
> 
> > Exams on the 27/28/31/1st...great! another UK comp I can't make...
> ...



And a world cup party after Masters?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Apr 25, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > Pembo said:
> ...



If I must.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Apr 27, 2010)

UK Nationals will take place on Saturday 5th June and this is the final date. It is the only way I could secure a venue. The venue was unavailable the previous weekend as it was closed to the bank holiday. I apologise if this stops any of you coming, but then again I suppose it allows more of you to come.

I will be moving house in the days before this now (talk about a stressful week) but should still be able to have people to stay if they arrive Friday evening time and leave Sunday lunch time ish (I am going away in the afternoon for two weeks )

Registration will open tonight.


----------



## andyt1992 (Apr 27, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> UK Nationals will take place on Saturday 5th June and this is the final date. It is the only way I could secure a venue. The venue was unavailable the previous weekend as it was closed to the bank holiday. I apologise if this stops any of you coming, but then again I suppose it allows more of you to come.
> 
> I will be moving house in the days before this now (talk about a stressful week) but should still be able to have people to stay if they arrive Friday evening time and leave Sunday lunch time ish (I am going away in the afternoon for two weeks )
> 
> Registration will open tonight.



 I may be able to come now! I did have an exam the say after the previous date but all my exams are finished by this date.
<3


----------



## kinch2002 (Apr 27, 2010)

Exam that day


----------



## MichaelErskine (Apr 27, 2010)

Wah! I'm otherwise engaged on the 5th -- hopefully I can rearrange some things.


----------



## joey (Apr 27, 2010)

I was going to be in Italy, but I'll be here instead.


----------



## MTGjumper (Apr 27, 2010)

Hmm, I might be able to make it. We come back from holiday that day, so I might miss some of the earlier events. Obviously, square-1 is a priority, so I would want to compete in that, as I haven't really practiced anything else since my last comp and I don't intend to until this comp, due to revision.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Apr 27, 2010)

chrisness said:


> I would vote to keep megaminx in if possible, but I'm not hugely fussed



Tell me you havent been practicing
Please....


----------



## chrisness (Apr 27, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> chrisness said:
> 
> 
> > I would vote to keep megaminx in if possible, but I'm not hugely fussed
> ...



Not yet, but exams are nearly over  I've been inspired (as have loads of people, including you I hope) by what happened at the weekend


----------



## amostay2004 (Apr 27, 2010)

Damn, exam starts on 7th...hope I can work something out


----------



## CharlieCooper (Apr 27, 2010)

andyt1992 said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > UK Nationals will take place on Saturday 5th June and this is the final date. It is the only way I could secure a venue. The venue was unavailable the previous weekend as it was closed to the bank holiday. I apologise if this stops any of you coming, but then again I suppose it allows more of you to come.
> ...



YAY!



kinch2002 said:


> Exam that day



Sowwy  I figured Saturday would be safe from exams 



MichaelErskine said:


> Wah! I'm otherwise engaged on the 5th -- hopefully I can rearrange some things.



Hope so! I will have to manage without you somehow otherwise :/



joey said:


> I was going to be in Italy, but I'll be here instead.



Good, glad your priorities are in order. You can stay at mine btw, there is additional room as there will be no foreign competitors. Not as many as two day comps anyway.



MTGjumper said:


> Hmm, I might be able to make it. We come back from holiday that day, so I might miss some of the earlier events. Obviously, square-1 is a priority, so I would want to compete in that, as I haven't really practiced anything else since my last comp and I don't intend to until this comp, due to revision.



We can work something out so you can do your important events.



chrisness said:


> 04mucklowd said:
> 
> 
> > chrisness said:
> ...



Looking forward to some awesome megaminx action then 



amostay2004 said:


> Damn, exam starts on 7th...hope I can work something out



Sorry, can't please everyone... and yes I hope you can work something out too


----------



## Edam (Apr 27, 2010)

any news on what the venue is, is it the same one as the other bristol comps?


----------



## scotzbhoy (Apr 27, 2010)

5th sounds good to me. Only a couple of exams after that and they all should be (though I say so rather hesitantly) relatively easy.
The only events which I personally really want to happen are 2, 3, 4, pyra, magic and sq-1.


----------



## sutty17 (Apr 27, 2010)

Edam said:


> any news on what the venue is, is it the same one as the other bristol comps?


It's at City of Bristol College (my college). Details are on the WCA website


----------



## Edam (Apr 27, 2010)

ah! hadn't realised it'd been announced on the wca yet.


----------



## amostay2004 (Apr 27, 2010)

Btw, what is the registration fee? (sorry if it's been mentioned earlier)


----------



## CharlieCooper (Apr 27, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> Btw, what is the registration fee? (sorry if it's been mentioned earlier)



It will be between £10 and £15

The chances are it will be £10 unless we have an extremely low turnout.

I know you will be thinking it's £20 for two days, so why can't it be £10 for one? The answer to that is even though the venue hire is half the cost of two days, there are still many things that need to be bought regardless of how lon the comp is, such as print cartridges, paper etc.etc. which bring the price up.

There will be no food or drinks provided as this is not allowed in the venue room. You also aren't supposed to eat your own stuff in that room either (maybe on the sly, if I don't see it, then I can't tell you not to, can I?) There are plenty of places around, a supermarket and subway etc so you will be able to get some food from there and eat outside of the venue. Sorry to sound a bit silly with that, it's just it's in the terms and conditions of my hiring, and as it's my neck on the line, I'd rather follow those rules


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 27, 2010)

omg subway


----------



## Pembo (Apr 27, 2010)

Could now be an option for me, granted I had a floor to sleep on...


----------



## CharlieCooper (Apr 27, 2010)

Registration open


----------



## James Ludlow (Apr 27, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> omg subway



Italian BMT ftw!



CharlieCooper said:


> Registration open




Done. See notes at bottom.

Also - No clock scrambling!


----------



## amostay2004 (Apr 27, 2010)

Does anyone know any cheap mode of transport that can get me from London to Bristol before the event starts? I've checked National Express and Megabus, and the earliest available bus leaves at 8am and reaches at 10.30. 

Definitely wouldn't wanna spend a night there just for a one day event =/


----------



## CharlieCooper (Apr 27, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> Does anyone know any cheap mode of transport that can get me from London to Bristol before the event starts? I've checked National Express and Megabus, and the earliest available bus leaves at 8am and reaches at 10.30.
> 
> Definitely wouldn't wanna spend a night there just for a one day event =/



Those pretty much are the cheap ways of getting here. If you don't mind missing magics and 2x2x2 then you can just rock up for the 3x3 first round...?


----------



## Pembo (Apr 27, 2010)

Registered


----------



## kinch2002 (Apr 27, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> Does anyone know any cheap mode of transport that can get me from London to Bristol before the event starts? I've checked National Express and Megabus, and the earliest available bus leaves at 8am and reaches at 10.30.
> 
> Definitely wouldn't wanna spend a night there just for a one day event =/



There should be trains early in the day. They aren't too bad pricewise if you book several weeks in advance


----------



## CharlieCooper (Apr 27, 2010)

The ultimate swift registration boy was Joey <3


----------



## sutty17 (Apr 27, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> The ultimate swift registration boy was Joey <3


How long?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Apr 27, 2010)

sutty17 said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > The ultimate swift registration boy was Joey <3
> ...



Dunno but definitely stackmattable.


----------



## sutty17 (Apr 27, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> sutty17 said:
> 
> 
> > CharlieCooper said:
> ...


Nice. I can't believe I was fourth (well, third really). I need to get much quicker for UK Masters


----------



## joey (Apr 27, 2010)

It helps that I don't submit extraneous information, being my sister, she knows everything about me.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Apr 27, 2010)

joey said:


> It helps that I don't submit extraneous information, being my sister, she knows everything about me.



Trudat.


----------



## Tomarse (Apr 29, 2010)

Obviously my word means nothing as I always say I'm coming to competitions then never do.. If I can get it off work and have money then I'm game.


----------



## James Ludlow (May 5, 2010)

Yay! Brett's doing 5x5. I better start practising again.


----------



## Pembo (May 5, 2010)

I can't make it now 

Have a rowing race that day it seems...


----------



## Kirjava (May 5, 2010)

Pemblow.


----------



## pjk (May 5, 2010)

So my last final is on the 4th I think. Leeds Summer Ball is the night of the 4th, ends around 5-6am on the 5th, I think. I am really considering going to UK Nationals on the 5th, and just pulling an all-nighter. I may also bring another cuber with me. 

Let's do it.


----------



## MichaelErskine (May 5, 2010)

Registered!

I don't yet know how I'm going to work out childcare and transport but I'll be there whatever! I updated a few bits on the website including the venue page and found that we'll be a stonesthrow from The Bag O' Nails. It would be a crime not to have a pint there!


----------



## Kirjava (May 5, 2010)

**** yeah pat.


----------



## amostay2004 (May 6, 2010)

Yay...bought my train/bus tickets and registered!

Who gives a damn about exams =p


----------



## kinch2002 (May 6, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> Yay...bought my train/bus tickets and registered!
> 
> Who gives a damn about exams =p



Not me...but I have an exam that morning and can't really miss it because I'd quite like a degree  No comp for me


----------



## CharlieCooper (May 6, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> amostay2004 said:
> 
> 
> > Yay...bought my train/bus tickets and registered!
> ...



I sympathise, I am sandwiching Belgian between two important things in a really stupid way and will be arriving late Sat morning and leaving Sunday afternoon. Silly Charlie


----------



## James Ludlow (May 6, 2010)

MichaelErskine said:


> and found that we'll be a stonesthrow from The Bag O' Nails. It would be a crime not to have a pint there!



I'm in.


----------



## CharlieCooper (May 6, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> MichaelErskine said:
> 
> 
> > and found that we'll be a stonesthrow from The Bag O' Nails. It would be a crime not to have a pint there!
> ...



Eurgh, REALLY?


----------



## Escher (May 6, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> MichaelErskine said:
> 
> 
> > and found that we'll be a stonesthrow from The Bag O' Nails. It would be a crime not to have a pint there!
> ...



I'm there!


----------



## CharlieCooper (May 6, 2010)

Christ, if you're all going I suppose I'll tag along


----------



## James Ludlow (May 9, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> Christ, if you're all going I suppose I'll tag along



That's the spirit, Charlie!


A quick Q - when is the reg fee due?


----------



## ben1996123 (May 9, 2010)

Why was it put back a week?


----------



## MichaelErskine (May 9, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> Why was it put back a week?



Here, let me just read the thread for you 



CharlieCooper said:


> UK Nationals will take place on Saturday 5th June and this is the final date. It is the only way I could secure a venue. The venue was unavailable the previous weekend as it was closed to the bank holiday.


----------



## CharlieCooper (May 9, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > Christ, if you're all going I suppose I'll tag along
> ...



It's okay, you can pay on the day. I will only be requesting payment in advance from unreliable or new competitors. If you and Brett need a place to crash by the way, I might be able to squeeze you in at mine.



ben1996123 said:


> Why was it put back a week?



It was changed to that weekend because I am moving house around that time and this was far more convenient for me, although still a bit difficult. It was also very difficult to get the venue for the length of time required for the weekend before (the venue isn't open so much on the Saturday due to it being a bank holiday) . This makes things cheaper for me, i.e. cheaper for the competitors as I haven't had to seek a more expensive venue. It's still half term week then so I figured it would probably still be okay for most of the people at school.

Might sound a bit selfish that I changed it predominantly to suit my calendar, but it was either that or cancel things entirely.


----------



## James Ludlow (May 9, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> jamesdeanludlow said:
> 
> 
> > CharlieCooper said:
> ...



Free them spaces up for some others. We only live down the road. And, if we were to stay the night, Helen (being nearly six months pregnant) will demand a bed lol.


----------



## CharlieCooper (May 9, 2010)

Also, some very exciting news! 

Two brand new youngsters competing...

Frankie (James' little one, the adorable little blonde one who was at Bristol Open) is doing Magic and will be the youngest UK competitor ever, aged 5.

Sophie is Robby's (he just posted to introduce himself!) little girl, she's 7 and will be the youngest ever UK competitor at 3x3x3. (I've suggest he upload a mega cute video of her solving so we can all AWWWw)



Edit: Oh and and at UK Nationals 2011 we will have Charlie Ludlow as our youngest ever competitor at just under a year old


----------



## Robbytrooper (May 9, 2010)

Hi all,

Just to say that Sophie and I are really looking forward to this, Sophie went mad when she found out she was not only attending but she would be competing too. All I'm getting at the moment is "Dad, can you scramble my cube..." "Dad, can you time me"? I'm so proud of her, she is practising like mad! She has managed a couple of sub 2s.

I'm looking forward to it too, I was telling Charlie that my other great passion is Star Wars and I decided to combine the two and (this is gen) I managed a sub 4 while wearing a full set of Stormtrooper armour! I videoed it but because of a format mismatch, I'm having trouble uploading it.

Anyway, looking forward to the day and meeting you all.

Robby


----------



## sutty17 (May 9, 2010)

Robbytrooper said:


> my other great passion is Star Wars and I decided to combine the two and (this is gen) I managed a sub 4 while wearing a full set of Stormtrooper armour


Please compete in Stormtrooper armour! It would be awesome!


----------



## kinch2002 (May 9, 2010)

sutty17 said:


> Robbytrooper said:
> 
> 
> > my other great passion is Star Wars and I decided to combine the two and (this is gen) I managed a sub 4 while wearing a full set of Stormtrooper armour
> ...


Star Wars = my favourite film


----------



## MichaelErskine (May 10, 2010)

sutty17 said:


> Robbytrooper said:
> 
> 
> > my other great passion is Star Wars and I decided to combine the two and (this is gen) I managed a sub 4 while wearing a full set of Stormtrooper armour
> ...



Everybody in Stormtrooper armour -- full clone army solving.


----------



## sutty17 (May 10, 2010)

MichaelErskine said:


> sutty17 said:
> 
> 
> > Robbytrooper said:
> ...


UK Clone Army Open 2010?


----------



## Escher (May 10, 2010)

sutty17 said:


> MichaelErskine said:
> 
> 
> > sutty17 said:
> ...



What is this, some kind of nerd fest?


----------



## MichaelErskine (May 10, 2010)

Escher said:


> What is this, some kind of nerd fest?


Huh? If it isn't then I'm in the wrong place!


----------



## Escher (May 10, 2010)

MichaelErskine said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > What is this, some kind of nerd fest?
> ...


----------



## Jude (May 12, 2010)

Officially can't come  Plane tickets to USA booked for 25th May


----------



## CharlieCooper (May 17, 2010)

HAI.

Just a general nag to everyone to register if you haven't yet and intend to come still!


----------



## ben1996123 (May 17, 2010)

Registered, but still unsure if I will be able to come...


----------



## CharlieCooper (May 17, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> Registered, but still unsure if I will be able to come...



Not very useful


----------



## ben1996123 (May 17, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> ben1996123 said:
> 
> 
> > Registered, but still unsure if I will be able to come...
> ...



Ok, unregister me, and I'll register on 4th June then when I know if I can go...


----------



## MTGjumper (May 17, 2010)

I haven't registered yet. Dunno if I can come, nor do I know what the earliest time I could make would be, so I don't know what events I can make if I do go. I'll know closer to the date. Sorry


----------



## CharlieCooper (May 17, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > ben1996123 said:
> ...



Registration is likely to close before then, and in any case I haven't received your e-mail, where did you send it?



MTGjumper said:


> I haven't registered yet. Dunno if I can come, nor do I know what the earliest time I could make would be, so I don't know what events I can make if I do go. I'll know closer to the date. Sorry



Sure, I know about your holiday clash (very inconsiderate of your parents if you ask me). Naturally you are welcome at mine. Let me know if I can rearrange the schedule to suit you more.


----------



## MTGjumper (May 17, 2010)

I don't want to be too awkward by the way. Obviously, square-1 is the main thing. I might just embarrass myself in other events


----------



## ben1996123 (May 17, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> ben1996123 said:
> 
> 
> > CharlieCooper said:
> ...



I sent it to the email address on the website, something like [email protected]<something>.co[m/.uk]


----------



## pjk (May 23, 2010)

_So I looked at train prices from Leeds to Bristol today, and they are a bit ridiculous (and have shot up since last week). Is anyone from the north driving down during the morning of the comp? If so, perhaps I (and 1 other person) could catch a train to where you'd be leaving, and then ride with you down/back. The two of us are definitely going to go, assuming we can find a reasonable way to get down there in the morning. 

Thanks in advance._ 

*Edit:* Nevermind. I found some decently priced tickets, and have bought them, so we're good to go. I'll be there. See you then.


----------



## CharlieCooper (May 25, 2010)

UKSpeedCuber said:


> I've sent a registration email but I've not received an email back, I'm not showing up on the Competitors page either.
> 
> My friend would also like to come but in the email that is sent to register, it asks for a WCA ID, this will be his first competition so... Should he leave this blank?



Hi, sorry, I have been at a competition all weekend so didn't reply.

I will update the site now, and yes, your friend should leave it blank.


----------



## joey (May 25, 2010)

I'm guessing there is no similar driving thing, like last time?


----------



## CharlieCooper (May 25, 2010)

joey said:


> I'm guessing there is no similar driving thing, like last time?



I don't think so. You can come on Thursday if it's easier if you like or whatever. Waffle waffle.

Also, everyone staying at mine, I must just emphasise that you need to go on Sunday around midday if possible because I'm going away for two weeks in the afternoon


----------



## ben1996123 (May 25, 2010)

Charlie, did you ever receive my registration email? I know I said I'm still unsure if I can go, but registration closes this saturday, and I wont know until friday next week If I can go or not.


----------



## CharlieCooper (May 25, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> Charlie, did you ever receive my registration email? I know I said I'm still unsure if I can go, but registration closes this saturday, and I wont know until friday next week If I can go or not.



Yes I did and I have replied but for some reason it will not send to you and I get all sorts of bizarre notifications. I shall send the reply via PM on here.


----------



## CharlieCooper (May 25, 2010)

Please empty some space in your inbox please Ben...


----------



## ben1996123 (May 25, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> Please empty some space in your inbox please Ben...



Ok, done that now.


----------



## MTGjumper (May 26, 2010)

I can't come, I'm afraid  Unless someone intends on bringing me down from north Wales on Saturday morning 

Due to Charlie's horrendous choice of date, I think that it is only fair that there are at least four rounds of sq1 at Masters 2010


----------



## joey (May 26, 2010)

Moar like 4 rounds of sq1 at UK Nationals and 0 at Masters.


----------



## Cride5 (May 29, 2010)

Is registration still open for this?

EDIT: I've now booked my flights so I'm really hoping so, otherwise its an expensive day out in Bristol!


----------



## James Ludlow (May 29, 2010)

Puzzles for sale/trade.

I will be trying to offload a few of my puzzles I think, so I think any sensible offer will be considered.

The best of the bunch I will be bringing are - 

Modded V6 - adjustable core, clickless, needs pins - RESERVED
Black mini A from popbuying - the stickers may or may not need changing depending on how fussy you are. - Going,going, GONE.
Black ghost hand - unstickered at present, but supplied with a set of cubesmiths.
Black LanLan 2x2 - restickered with cubesmith, standard BOY - RESERVED
1982 Rubik's Revenge - moves badly at the mo, but it definately has potential. Japanese colour scheme at present.
Black 2x3x3 - not much too say. Moves nicely. - RESERVED
Siamese Cube - cubesmiths, moves nicely I guess. - GONE
Black FII - original stickers. - RESERVED
EDIT - I also have a Black mini QJ which I will only really consider a straight swap for a white mini QJ if anyone has one. 

Call dibs on them as soon as, if you are particularly interested. Trades will be considered off course.

See y'all Saturday.

James


----------



## joey (May 29, 2010)

I'm interested in the 6x6


----------



## Toad (May 29, 2010)

James I'm not going to this comp but I'm very much interested in the 2x2, 2x3x3 and F2... Can I buy them at Masters or arrange a postal or something?


----------



## James Ludlow (May 29, 2010)

joey said:


> I'm interested in the 6x6



RESERVED.



randomtoad said:


> James I'm not going to this comp but I'm very much interested in the 2x2, 2x3x3 and F2... Can I buy them at Masters or arrange a postal or something?



PM me, we'll sort summit.


----------



## joey (May 29, 2010)

Well, thing is..

I wanna trade it for a 6x6 of mine


----------



## James Ludlow (May 29, 2010)

joey said:


> Well, thing is..
> 
> I wanna trade it for a 6x6 of mine



You got anything other than a 6x6 you wanna trade? 

Is your 6x6 white?


----------



## joey (May 29, 2010)

Yip, my 6x6 is white.

I'll have a look. I might bring a few things to trade/sell.

I'm kinda lazy, and don't want to look through things now.


----------



## James Ludlow (May 29, 2010)

joey said:


> Yip, my 6x6 is white.
> 
> I'll have a look. I might bring a few things to trade/sell.
> 
> I'm kinda lazy, and don't want to look through things now.



Take your time lol.


----------



## 04mucklowd (May 29, 2010)

I would like the mini A, But im not going to nationals AHH!!


----------



## James Ludlow (May 29, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> I would like the mini A, But im not going to nationals AHH!!



I can give it to Cogs if you want. I'm picking him up Saturday morning. 

OFFTOPIC - got a Tiled Mf8 today. Its quite nice.

EDIT - its this one - http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.3x3x3_Type_A_Small_A_Magic_Intelligence_Test_Cube_Black-26652
EDIT - the minia of course, not the mf8 lol.


----------



## CharlieCooper (May 29, 2010)

Jeeeeeez I have spent all day sorting my possessions. I will take a couple of snaps of my shelves of cubes. If anybody wants anything let me know, you can probably have it for some monies/trade. I am rather busy and out of the loop atm due to the move and my internet is a bit limited (I HATE BT). If you really want to get in contact with me and don't have my number, go via Joey, he is my secretary <3

*Main thing is that registration has now closed* because preparations have begun and it's quite inconvenient to take new people. I must also consider our venue, its capacity and our time schedule, which could be totally off if I accept more people and I don't want to change that.


----------



## MichaelErskine (May 31, 2010)

I'll have a few puzzles to trade too. 
White YJ 4x4, some megaminxes, an original Square-1, misc 3x3s and 4x4s.
Just come and see me on the day


----------



## amostay2004 (May 31, 2010)

Hmm..I have an extra type AIIIf for sale/trade as well if anyone wants. Brand new, not assembled yet, still in plastic packaging 

And an old AII with new core that can probably be great with some fine tuning, though I'm too lazy to play with it


----------



## ben1996123 (May 31, 2010)

Daaaaang I cant go now 

Registered saturday morning, too late


----------



## StachuK1992 (May 31, 2010)

Wow. Ben's worse than me with signing up for competitions, and then finding out later that they can't go. That's hard to do.


----------



## MichaelErskine (May 31, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> Hmm..I have an extra type AIIIf for sale/trade as well if anyone wants. Brand new, not assembled yet, still in plastic packaging
> 
> And an old AII with new core that can probably be great with some fine tuning, though I'm too lazy to play with it



Hmmm, both sound interesting!


----------



## ben1996123 (May 31, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Wow. Ben's worse than me with signing up for competitions, and then finding out later that they can't go. That's hard to do.



Well I only found out that I could go on saturday...


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 1, 2010)

So Friday night everyone is welcome at mine, we'll order pizza. (Got another of my famous 50% coupons ). As far as I know, those staying at mine are Joey, Thom B, Dan H, Rowan and Michael (tell me if I forgot you) but everyone else is free to come and hang out at mine. I'll say 8-8:30 is the time for the meeting at mine, if you need to find me, PM me for my number and address! Looking forward to seeing you all


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks Charlie - you are a star.

I won't be able to get there for 8:30pm on Friday night (not exactly sure of ETA ATM) so I'll probably miss pizza - but I'll have plenty of good Dutch beer for everyone (as usual!)


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 2, 2010)

Ok so new plans are that on Friday night we will have a BBQ at mine (or indoors bbq food if the weather fails) and then Saturday night we'll go for pizza near the venue then to mine or out to some pubs or something. If you are staying at mine, let me know when you'll arrive approximately so I can be at home! If you haven't got a place to stay yet and are In a pickle, let me know and I might be able to help. Went to the venue today and it's very easy to find the room. Enter on St George's street and go through the foyer then directly accross the courtyard, 3C4 is infront of you. That street also has the car park entrance on which I am told we fan use if you explain what event you are there for! I'm not sure if you can leave it overnight though


----------



## Edam (Jun 2, 2010)

is this the car park?


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 2, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> we will have a BBQ at mine




!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Seriously, I'm so excited right now.


----------



## sutty17 (Jun 2, 2010)

Edam said:


> is this the car park?


Yes, it is. There is another entrance on Partition st/Lower College st, but I'm not sure if you can use either or if one is entrance, one is exit or something weird like that


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jun 3, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> Friday night we will have a BBQ at mine



That is great news - I'll bring something vegetarian so I'm catered for. Also I'll bring one of those Chinese lanterns - they're always good fun.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jun 3, 2010)

Heh..just got my Maru 4x4 today. Can't play too much, people in my house are studying for exams (including me)  

Those who're going for the comp can test it out


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 3, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> Heh..just got my Maru 4x4 today. Can't play too much, people in my house are studying for exams (including me)
> 
> Those who're going for the comp can test it out




**** yeah! If it's awesome enough, can I compete with it?


----------



## amostay2004 (Jun 3, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> amostay2004 said:
> 
> 
> > Heh..just got my Maru 4x4 today. Can't play too much, people in my house are studying for exams (including me)
> ...



If I'm not competing with it then sure 
If I am you have to figure something out though..maybe compete in different rounds or something


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 3, 2010)

Yah, it's cool. I have a QJ if all else fails.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 3, 2010)

Don't worry about veg food, I am well stocked, just been to Tesco! I have quorn burgers along with some veggie quarter pounders. I will also make some tomato and halloumi skewer things. Bring drinks is all I will say, we are low on those. What time will you arrive roughly Michael? We'll start BBQ at 7 but can go on for as long as necessary. There is cake also.


----------



## joey (Jun 3, 2010)

The cake is a lie.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jun 3, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> What time will you arrive roughly Michael? We'll start BBQ at 7 but can go on for as long as necessary. There is cake also.



Thanks Charlie,
Google Maps says 2.5hrs so I'll probably arrive at 22:04.55 although I predict time savings of up to 12mins 30sec (depending on wind direction). There is still negotiation to be done here at home 



joey said:


> The cake is a lie.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 3, 2010)

The BBQ will be fired up around 8-8:30 so hopefully will still be going by the time Mikey boy gets here. If not, I will still cook you food, promise! <3


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jun 4, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> The BBQ will be fired up around 8-8:30 so hopefully will still be going by the time Mikey boy gets here. If not, I will still cook you food, promise! <3



Wuv wu!

The printing is done - I went into work tonight (I'm a keyholder for the factory) at 22:45 to use the colour laser printers! - I made the certificates in InkScape: 12 events * 3 podium places + a few spares = 40 certificates. I wrote a perl script to make the scorecards (thank you OpenOffice::OODoc) : 149 scorecards - we'll do the further 3x3 rounds by hand. Dammit, I just found a bug


----------



## joey (Jun 4, 2010)

I reserved: sofa, my white blanked that I always use, panda.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jun 4, 2010)

joey said:


> I reserved: sofa, my white blanked that I always use, panda.



Good call - that's a prime spot. I don't know the new flat layout but I tentatively reserve floor space by the door (I'll be the first up in the morning to go get the car - god, that makes me feel tired already!)


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 4, 2010)

There is actually quite a lot of space by the door which is odd. Dan is taking the other sofa BUT I believe the big bean bag is still up for grabs. Rowan is sharing with me so that means you and Thom must have a manly showdown to decide who gets the bean bag.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jun 4, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> Rowan is sharing with me so that means you and Thom must have a manly showdown to decide who gets the bean bag.


Now _that_ I'd like to watch - "_two men enter the arena - only one man leaves (with a beanbag)_" -- we'll be placing bets


----------



## scotzbhoy (Jun 4, 2010)

I'm getting excited now 
Oh and James, I'm not really interested in buying any cubes, but do you think it would be possible for me to buy some cubesmith stickers off you?


----------



## James Ludlow (Jun 4, 2010)

scotzbhoy said:


> I'm getting excited now
> Oh and James, I'm not really interested in buying any cubes, but do you think it would be possible for me to buy some cubesmith stickers off you?



Of course. I just need to save 1 set of each and you can have the pick of the rest. I also have some sq1 stickers I think. I don't have any orange for 2x2 though.

And ThomS - I have a black gigaminx set - I know how much you love them.

EDIT - also - all those 1.3x.yz 4x4ers, don't forget your 10p! I think ThomS has it, but will he buckle under the pressure lol?


----------



## sutty17 (Jun 4, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> And ThomS - I have a black gigaminx set - I know how much you love them.
> 
> EDIT - also - all those 1.3x.yz 4x4ers, don't forget your 10p! I think ThomS has it, but will he buckle under the pressure lol?


I probably only want the black face, maybe one other (I've lost a middle edge) for now, but I would probably be better buying a whole set.

Do you have a lot of stickers? I might be interested in buying some others too

I think the real question is: but will he bother to warm up enough tonight/tomorrow morning


----------



## Edam (Jun 4, 2010)

i forget, was it 10p for average and 10p for single? I'm quite interested to know how i do, it could be anything from a minute up really. No consistency anymore


----------



## sutty17 (Jun 4, 2010)

Edam said:


> i forget, was it 10p for average and 10p for single? I'm quite interested to know how i do, it could be anything from a minute up really. No consistency anymore


I'm assuming average, we aren't that close in single. I should be able to sub1:20 average and sub1:10 single... but I've not been very consistent lately


----------



## James Ludlow (Jun 4, 2010)

sutty17 said:


> I probably only want the black face, maybe one other (I've lost a middle edge) for now, but I would probably be better buying a whole set.



That's what I meant lol. I've got nearly two whole sets, but nearly all little edges have been used. I've even started cutting others into edges!




sutty17 said:


> Do you have a lot of stickers? I might be interested in buying some others too



I have at least two sets of 3-7, and a square one, and some "Harry Potters" for my giant cube when I get round to it. You'll see why I don't have as many as I used to when you see my sticker tin - hint: Charlie's timer.



sutty17 said:


> I think the real question is: but will he bother to warm up enough tonight/tomorrow morning



You want that NR, so yeah you will 



Edam said:


> i forget, was it 10p for average and 10p for single? I'm quite interested to know how i do, it could be anything from a minute up really. No consistency anymore



I'm really just there to make the numbers up lol. I haven't sub1.15 in a LONG time, and may not even get the 1.30 cut off in the first 2 solves.


----------



## Edam (Jun 4, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> may not even get the 1.30 cut off in the first 2 solves.



snnnapp

I remember on my drive back from exeter today that I can use twitter with relative ease off my phone, so *if* i remember I'll try and tweet about anything interesting tomorrow + pictures etc if it would interest anyone. 
twitter.com/blackoutcurtain


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jun 4, 2010)

well enjoy yourselves guys
sorry i cant be there


----------



## Edam (Jun 5, 2010)

Rowan official 11.01 avg for 3x3 1st round, joey 9.88 single.


----------



## Faz (Jun 5, 2010)

JOEY JOEY JOEY ALSO ROWAN


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 5, 2010)

j`ey 2 official sub10 :O


----------



## joey (Jun 5, 2010)

I'm da king of sub10
Also rowan sucks at sub11.
Frankie beat me at master magic


----------



## Edam (Jun 5, 2010)

Results going up on my Twitter (hopefully). link on page 19


----------



## kinch2002 (Jun 5, 2010)

Edam said:


> Results going up on my Twitter (hopefully). link on page 19



Thanks very much - nice to see live-ish results  My exam has finished so I can spend the rest of the day wishing I was in Bristol


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 5, 2010)

Wow an 11.01 average in the first round. I'm looking forward to seeing Rowan's results in the second and final rounds


----------



## joey (Jun 5, 2010)

Kirjava got an illegal 20.34 OH


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 5, 2010)

joey said:


> Kirjava got an illegal 20.34 OH



Illegal?


----------



## Toad (Jun 5, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > Kirjava got an illegal 20.34 OH
> ...



Table I presume


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jun 5, 2010)

http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?allResults=All+Results&competitionId=UKNationals2010

Congrats to Amos for winning, and to Joey for being the UK champion!


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jun 5, 2010)

Its good to see Tom Dooley back
Well done to james and his NR


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 5, 2010)

Shame I missed this. Rowan kinda kept me updated


----------



## Toad (Jun 5, 2010)

I want videos of Frankie. That is all.

Wait don't send this message to the police...


----------



## amostay2004 (Jun 5, 2010)

Oh wow, that was fast  Just got back to London...really tired but lotsa fun! 

Also first official sub-10 single NL <3 
T OLL and H perm ftw


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 6, 2010)

Congratulations Amos and Joey (again).

Btw, I think that maybe Rowan and I have this Bristol curse where we get many sub 11s but no sub-10s


----------



## pjk (Jun 6, 2010)

Did you know:
- Joey was wearing some awesome shorts?
- Michael has a massive beard?
- I showed up to the competition 30 minutes late?
- I broke pretty much every competition PB even though I didn't sleep the night before?
- I got a 10.69 3x3 Single in the final round, but the average was horrible?
- I had a 55.xx DP 4x4 solve, and was executing O-parity at 40.xx?
- Rowan DNF'ed his OH avg by the 3rd solve of the avg, but got a 19.36 single on his 4th solve?
- Rowan is very fast?
- I expect Rowan to sub-11 avg at US Nats in August?
- I DNF'ed the easiest BLD solve I've ever had in a comp, simply because I messed up a commutator at the very beginning?
- Conrad Rider is a cool guy?
- Tom Dooley is also a cool guy?
- Conrad found a 37 move FMC solution, but wrote down the last sequence incorrectly, costing him 1st place?
- Charlie set a new NR on pyraminx (congrats!)?
- it was hilarious when Amos memo'ed for BLD, but forgot a blindfold, so had to grab one before starting his solve...?
- ... only to pop about 5 seconds into solving?
- Charlie, Dan, and Michael did a fantastic job running/organizing the competition?

Thanks guys, fun times!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 6, 2010)

First did you know...

We are eating burgers. That is all.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 6, 2010)

pjk said:


> Did you know:
> - it was hilarious when Amos memo'ed for BLD, but forgot a blindfold, so had to grab one before starting his solve...?
> - ... only to pop about 5 seconds into solving?



Lol


----------



## Tomarse (Jun 6, 2010)

Sick event, props to Charlie and can we appreciate how consistent Pat was? Awesome to catch up with you guys  met some cool people, pics and bids willbe on my facebook.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jun 6, 2010)

DYK:

- I walked more than 1 hour to find the place?
- Bristol has guide maps on the street EXACTLY when you need them?
- I dropped my camera pouch (with an SD card inside) while snapping the Bristol Cathedral and had to backtrack later to find it?
- I found it?
- Rowan is a gentleman?
- Kirjava really likes explaining and demonstrating things?
- He's really friendly too?
- I can't count how many times I've said 'Pardon?' when talking to people?
- My solves were really bad until I broke 2x2 and 3x3 NR at the end of the day?
- Conrad is Scottish and I asked if he was Australian? :fp
- I think people don't get what I'm saying sometimes cos I mix Malaysian and English accent terribly?
- The noisiest race was 3x3 between me, Rowan and Joey when all of us were using A5s?
- pjk is really nice?
- and has a British girlfriend? 
- I didn't eat anything from 5am to end of comp?
- BLD was LOL?
- Charlie, Dan, and Michael did a fantastic job running/organizing the competition?

edit more DYKs:
- All my solves in the final was filmed except the 9.41?
- Cos little Sophie brought my cube and I didn't wanna trouble her to film it? 
- Sophie's really cute and her mom's really nice?


----------



## joey (Jun 6, 2010)

FUN!
Obvious highlights of my results:
9.88 PLL skip
10.81 non lucky.

Everything else was pretty much average.

2x2 sucked, I think I managed to do CLL successfully 2 times.
3x3 was annoying, my average would have been 12.75 without the +2 on a 11.61

Everyone is awesome, at least, those who know I think they're awesome is awesome.

edit:
My 9.88 was on film. Hoping Michael will be able to send that to me, so I can upload it to my channel.


----------



## Tomarse (Jun 6, 2010)

Joey, I think you're awesome too  Thanks for announcing it on the forum awwww bless


----------



## Escher (Jun 7, 2010)

DYK

- I like cubing again?
- I fail at getting sub 11 averages?
- My cube fails?
- This is the first competition where I have done remotely well compared to unofficial times?
- The comp was really nice, a few new faces and some cool people, but many not present who were sorely missed? (You know who you are) 
- Dressed down fridays?
- Amos is awesome, I want to learn his mad bld skillz, and he got a tasty 9.41?
- Kir sucks in comp?
- So does Joey (single times notwithstanding)?
- They both love stupidly complicated commutators?
- The meaning of 'melba' still eludes us (google searches not allowed)?
- I can't wait til UK Masters?
- Though it won't be half as good without Pjk?


----------



## joey (Jun 7, 2010)

shh, I can't help getting singles!

I don't want them


----------



## Escher (Jun 7, 2010)

joey said:


> shh, I can't help getting singles!
> 
> I don't want them



Well then could you give them to me?


----------



## joey (Jun 7, 2010)

Nah, I gotta haz some stuff better than you.


----------



## James Ludlow (Jun 7, 2010)

DYK - 

- Frank rules?
- Sophie rules?
- Michael's Gear cube is a strange little contraption?
- but i might get one?
- Adam's teraminx is quite simply the greatest twisty puzzle i have ever tried?
- Amos' Maru is the second greatest?
- Conor is TALL?
- Conrad is not so tall?
- I am destined to have crap avgs for Master Magic
- even my single was only ok.
- Between me and Dan, we had the only fully competition legal Tiled Meffert's in the room?
- Michael's YJ instantly dropped 10secs off my 4x4avg
- 2.05.86?
- 14.40!?
- Almost felt inspired to juggle watching Jeff?
- Tom Dooley - peace?
- Andy Coghilled - my super master magic, dan's megaminx, my fII, his fII, his mini qj, his square1? 
- there may have been more?
- Brett hadn't practised Magic sincle Bristol spring?
- Charlie only just scraped the Pyraminx win?
- Daniel Hunter is colour neutral, and I saw him get a PLL skip with beginners?
- Joey rocks at CLL?
- Michael's beard is epic?
- Patrick's is not so epic?
- Me and Robby have a fair bit in common?
- Rowan is probably the most unlucky cuber I have met?
- Thom is so good at Master Magic he can solve with less than half the strings you need to make functional?
- Charlie is a legend?
- I can't wait for Masters?


----------



## Tomarse (Jun 7, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> DYK -
> 
> - Frank rules?
> - Sophie rules?
> ...


Elaborate on the peace thing?  hahaha


----------



## joey (Jun 7, 2010)

FMC: L2 U' F2 U' R2 B2 U' B2 L2 D2 B2 R D2 L' D2 U B D' L R F

my solution (40)
x' y2 B' L B' U B U' D' F2 (x-cross, 8)
L2 U' L2 B U2 L B' F U' F' (rest of F2L, 10)
L F' L2 B L2 F L2 B' L U (OLL+AUF, 10)
B U B' R2 Uw' R U' R' U R' D B2 (PLL 12)
F2L = 18, LL = 22


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 7, 2010)

Epic fun. Was great to get to meet amostay and cride. I now owe Joey way too much money >_<

DYK;

-Used an edge insertion for FMC <3
-Cride loves FMC. It's sick to watch a ZZ solver, we had many a conversation about random methods.
-Couldn't do 3x3x3 in comp despite being consistantly awesome the night before. However, I can has general OH and 5x5x5 pwnage.
-Pat thought Aki was a girl XD
-Amos' first language is supposed to be English, but it's really called RoJo (I think).
-Mike skates like a badass.
-I can smell your product from here, rowan. Nice OLL skip forcing too
-Dan showed me Niss, I showed him Yau4. Great to meet you again!
-No-one knows the correct starting procedure.
-GIGAMINX COMMS ^_^
-I need to learn when to shut the fsck up about gigaminx comms and what algs/techniques I know. Psycho Thom ^_^
-lol Dooley. Your girlfriend is hot.
-That metal head thing. OMG WHAT ARE YOU DOING TO MY SPINE.
-Charlie can make my testicles flinch by touching my knee.
-Cool TShirt btw <3
-Skateboarding can make you even more drunk.
-Congrats on your NR james 
-ANNOYING CAMERA MAN
-om nom nom pizza express


----------



## amostay2004 (Jun 7, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> -Amos' first language is supposed to be English, but it's really called RoJo (I think).



ROJAK


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 7, 2010)

Close enough


----------



## joey (Jun 7, 2010)

Kir posted HIGH G.K LOW (Hajikero).



My life is complete.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jun 7, 2010)

Malaysians speak RoJo


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jun 7, 2010)

joey said:


> My 9.88 was on film. Hoping Michael will be able to send that to me, so I can upload it to my channel.


I've just uploaded it to YouTube for now - I shall send you a link to the original when I've uploaded that to somewhere appropriate.

Your solve begins at 1:07

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jP1-1Xab95k


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 7, 2010)

MichaelErskine said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > My 9.88 was on film. Hoping Michael will be able to send that to me, so I can upload it to my channel.
> ...



Its not NR...


----------



## joey (Jun 7, 2010)

Yep, not an NR!

Still a fast solve


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jun 7, 2010)

joey said:


> Yep, not an NR!
> 
> Still a fast solve



Ah! But you _are_ NR holder -- I made an incorrect assumption from your WCA page


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 7, 2010)

I love cuddling Joey.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jun 8, 2010)

joey said:


> FMC: L2 U' F2 U' R2 B2 U' B2 L2 D2 B2 R D2 L' D2 U B D' L R F
> 
> my solution (40)
> x' y2 B' L B' U B U' D' F2 (x-cross, 8)
> ...



Save the AUF for the end, then you get a cancellation between OLL and PLL, so it's 39 total.

Nice F2L though.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jun 8, 2010)

DYK?
* under the influence of THPS I witnessed Thom, Rowan, and Joey all do ollies - if Charlie wasn't wearing flip-flops she would have too?
* erm... it's late - I shouldn't have started this list?


----------



## Tomarse (Jun 8, 2010)

Lol cheers Thom "lol Dooley - Your girlfriend is hot."


----------



## Cride5 (Jun 10, 2010)

Did ye ken...

- Charlie is a superstar!
- Kirjava is a dirty smoker, and I'm a hypocrite 
- James-Dean is bad-ass!
- Joey got a 47.81 in OH because he was watching Rowan get sub-20 (well done Rowan!)
- Dan Harris likes ZZ
- Rowan loves the number 11 
- Jeff Snyder is a biker 
- Cool to finally meet Pat after missing him at the UK open. <3 the American accent 
- I now have an official 44 sec solve :fp
- I really do like FMC 
- I had to run for my train and only just made it (by 1 minute).
- My lovely white trainers aren't so lovely and white after an epic RATM gig!

I really enjoyed this comp, despite my terrible results! It was great fun meeting so many cubers in such a friendly atmosphere. It's a pity I couldn't stay longer for drinks afterwards.

EDIT: Charlie, is my DNF FMC solution still kicking about by any chance?


----------



## kinch2002 (Jun 10, 2010)

Cride5 said:


> EDIT: Charlie, is my DNF FMC solution still kicking about by any chance?


Tell me more...how many moves, and why was it DNF? You've had some nice weekly comp results so my (joint with Jude) NR was always going to be under threat...


----------



## Cride5 (Jun 10, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> Cride5 said:
> 
> 
> > EDIT: Charlie, is my DNF FMC solution still kicking about by any chance?
> ...



Lol, it was nothing to rival your record, don't worry 

It was quite a difficult scramble, no 1-move 1x1x2's so I decided to start with a ZZ-style approach. I did a funny EOLine+first block combo and ended up with 4-corners left after 22 moves. Desperately tried to find a nice cancelling 3-cycle to solve the first corner, but couldn't find anything. Then, about 10 minutes from the end I just bit the bullet and went for a non-cancelling insertion for 1 corner, and quickly tried to find a 3-cycle for the rest. Thought I'd found it (with one cancellation) but it must've been wrong because when Dan Harris checked there were three corners left. It would've been a 37-mover but instead was a DNF. Kinda gutted since it would have been the only event I did OK in :fp


----------



## kinch2002 (Jun 10, 2010)

4 corners after 22 is alright...but 3 would be 100 times better  Shame about the lack of cancellations. Maybe you cycled the corners backwards. Btw there are 2 1-move 2x2x1 blocks on the inverse scramble (F2 and R I think)


----------



## Cride5 (Jun 10, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> 4 corners after 22 is alright...but 3 would be 100 times better  Shame about the lack of cancellations. Maybe you cycled the corners backwards. Btw there are 2 1-move 2x2x1 blocks on the inverse scramble (F2 and R I think)



Yup, 4-corners isn't ideal. Don't know why I didn't try the inverse. I guess the EOLine was pretty nice so investigated that first. I just realised that the normal scramble also had a block with L2, which I must have missed on the day. Based on that I found this skeleton
L2 B L U2 B' U' R' F2 D2 F' L D' L2 D F (15)
... but no good follow-on.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 10, 2010)

Cride5 said:


> Did ye ken...
> 
> - Charlie is a superstar!
> - Kirjava is a dirty smoker, and I'm a hypocrite
> ...



It will be in one of the boxes, I'm not at home and won't be for a while so I will let you know next week... probably Wednesday


----------



## James Ludlow (Jun 10, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> -Congrats on your NR james





Muckers is having next time he competes though.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jun 10, 2010)

I seem to have lost my black Type-CII with CubeSmith stickers - anyone seen it?


----------



## Escher (Jun 10, 2010)

MichaelErskine said:


> I seem to have lost my black Type-CII with CubeSmith stickers - anyone seen it?



I'm pretty sure we played with it on Saturday night, so my best bet is Charlie... Who is not back home for a couple more days I think.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 10, 2010)

Correct Rowan... I am not back for a while but as you saw, I did just take my bag with all the cubes in straight from my place, so I'll have a look when I go upstairs  I don't recall such a cube being in there though...


----------



## amostay2004 (Jun 15, 2010)

Hmm..I can't seem to find my mini QJ anywhere and I don't remember seeing it since this competition so it might have gone missing during the competition.

So just in case, anybody happen to see a mini QJ with standard cubesmith stickers (slightly worn out)?


----------



## scotzbhoy (Jun 16, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> DYK -
> - Andy Coghilled - my super master magic, dan's megaminx, my fII, his fII, his mini qj, his square1?
> - there may have been more?


There was. My 2x2, my magic and Adams magic.


----------



## James Ludlow (Jun 17, 2010)

scotzbhoy said:


> There was. My 2x2, my magic and Adams magic.



LEGEND!


----------

